# Pest Prophet for grape powdery mildew



## Snafflebit (Jun 19, 2021)

I thought I would give a shout out for the Pest Prophet phone app, in case others are not aware of it.






Pest Prophet

I used to spray sulphur about once a week on the grape vines, which was more than necessary. Now I use this app to time my spraying, which follows the UC Davis grape powdery mildew growth model and many others for insects and fungal diseases, based on temp and humidity at a geolocation. The first model is free, which is all I need. But if you grow other crops and especially are trying to earn a profit, I suggest looking at this app.


----------



## David Violante (Jun 19, 2021)

Looks pretty cool... giving it a try~


----------



## srcorndog (Jun 19, 2021)

In the southeast powdery mildew and downey mildew is a fact because of our wet region we live in. Spray every 7 day and some time more often next couple days we are forecasted for 3 plus inches of rain. Anything on the vines is washer off hope the Jap beetles get washed off! Will keep an open mind and take a look at the web site thanks


----------



## Neb Farmer (Jun 19, 2021)

I'll be taking a look at this and probably try it out and see how it goes. My spraying sulphur is pretty basic, with the only real difficulty being finding the right time between heat waves or rains, but maybe this pest prophet will be worth the look. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## wood1954 (Jun 20, 2021)

I use newa.cornell.edu it probably provides the data for pestprophet and it’s free. I use it to time spray for grape berry moth otherwise I spray between rain storms.


----------



## srcorndog (Jun 20, 2021)

Here is the deep south UGA has developed a pest management poster most of the vineyard owners have poster.
I have shared a link to this publication., our vineyard management poster, now available in both English (Viticulture Management | UGA Cooperative Extension) and Spanish (Manejo del Viñedo | UGA Cooperative Extension) languages, has a “scouting” comment in the “cultural practice” section during pre-harvest. There are several other disease and insects also worth scouting for throughout post-veraison that are also mentioned on this poster. This poster is a work in progress added to each year to fit each vineyard situation.


----------



## Snafflebit (Jun 21, 2021)

srcorndog said:


> Here is the deep south UGA has developed a pest management poster most of the vineyard owners have poster.
> I have shared a link to this publication., our vineyard management poster, now available in both English (Viticulture Management | UGA Cooperative Extension) and Spanish (Manejo del Viñedo | UGA Cooperative Extension) languages, has a “scouting” comment in the “cultural practice” section during pre-harvest. There are several other disease and insects also worth scouting for throughout post-veraison that are also mentioned on this poster. This poster is a work in progress added to each year to fit each vineyard situation.


that is a very good poster! Thanks for sharing


----------



## srcorndog (Jun 21, 2021)

Snafflebit said:


> that is a very good poster! Thanks for sharing


Anything I can do to help! Your welcome


----------



## dwhill40 (Jun 22, 2021)

Here in the rainy south the best predictor of black rot, anthracnose, downey mildew is when you wake up and the earth is still rotating the conditions are right (unless we are in a drought) I've watched and tested closely and the end result is preventative spray. Black rot and anthranose come early, powedery mildew is barely a thing, downey mildew will wipe out the vines later in the year. I spray copper twice a year one dormant and once at the beginning of hot weather, mancozeb twice early after bud break, a strobulirin twice, myclobutanil twice, captan and agriphos will wipe out downey mildew so I use it as needed. A month from harvest is use serenade. I have two blocks both are on hill tops in pasture away from any sources of infection. Under the vines are kept clean and I keep the clover, fescue, bermuda cover cut short.


----------



## Dennis Griffith (Jun 22, 2021)

It's much the same here in the Ohio Valley region. Great conditions for fungi of all sorts. My wife even got histo several years back, but the doctor told me that mancozeb was out. And I was fueling the sprayer for a bombing run


----------



## srcorndog (Jun 22, 2021)

dwhill40 said:


> Here in the rainy south the best predictor of black rot, anthracnose, downey mildew is when you wake up and the earth is still rotating the conditions are right (unless we are in a drought) I've watched and tested closely and the end result is preventative spray. Black rot and anthranose come early, powedery mildew is barely a thing, downey mildew will wipe out the vines later in the year. I spray copper twice a year one dormant and once at the beginning of hot weather, mancozeb twice early after bud break, a strobulirin twice, myclobutanil twice, captan and agriphos will wipe out downey mildew so I use it as needed. A month from harvest is use serenade. I have two blocks both are on hill tops in pasture away from any sources of infection. Under the vines are kept clean and I keep the clover, fescue, bermuda cover cut short
> 
> Do you have a local supplier for your chemicals or do you order. Chemical supplier web site if you could share. I use Keystone pest solutions always looking for a additional supplier. Thanks


----------



## dwhill40 (Jun 22, 2021)

I use the web mostly amazon, domyown, keystone, etc.


----------



## srcorndog (Jun 22, 2021)

dwhill40 said:


> I use the web mostly amazon, domyown, keystone, etc.


I purchase many of 2.5 gallon close to a 1000 per year. I also have to fight sharpshooters for pierce


----------



## dwhill40 (Jun 22, 2021)

A yearly small dose of imidacloprid in the drip irrigation when the shoots are 6 inches and I haven't seen PD since I began eight years ago.. I also grow vinifera on its own roots. I'm south of Huntsville so practically the same macro climate as yourself.


----------



## Dennis Griffith (Jun 22, 2021)

I have an observation to share. Just walked back from a row planted last year and every vine shows no sign of fungus pressure. All other vines show some sign of downy, which is typical here. I've only sprayed these once this year (mixture of mancozeb, Zeta-Cypermethrin, and Serenade). The difference is I did a root soak using Actinovate last year prior to planting, and then a soil drench later in the season. This row consists of America, Buffalo, Norton, and Catawba vines, and all look good. I plan on continuing use of this product.


----------



## Dennis Griffith (Jun 22, 2021)

Have you had issues with PD in the past?


----------



## srcorndog (Jun 22, 2021)

Yes I have had PD in my vineyard Chambourcin vines. I spray to stay ahead of PD pressures.






(10)​*Macho 2.0 FL Insecticide - 1 Gallon (same AI as Admire Pro, Nuprid 2F, Montana 2F)*
Macho 2.0 FL Insecticide (1 Gallon) Macho 2.0 FL Insecticide has the same active ingredient as Merit 2F, Admire Pro, Nuprid 2F,...


----------



## dwhill40 (Jun 23, 2021)

I have never seen PD or sharpshooters.


----------



## srcorndog (Jun 23, 2021)

dwhill40 said:


> I have never seen PD or sharpshooters.


What vines do you have and how many? You can find sharpshooters on crate myrtles, cabbage and many other fruit and vegetables.


----------

